# just had guppie fry



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

my guppie just gave birth to about 20 fry... 12 still alive... mummy decided she was hugry.. lost some in the main tank.. i removed the fry and placed them into a bowl until my net arives (hopefully tommorow) are they ok in the bowl. should just be a day in there??? i also crushed up some flake.. they dont seem to be eating any advice?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't leave uneaten food in the bowl, siphon it out and put in some fresh from the main tank water.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

keep feeing to a minimum untill they're in that net, i presume the bowl isn't too big therefore the water can easily become poluted with food waste. i have left guppy fry in cups etc before and despite the water being cold, they survive... just make sure the bowl isn't on a windowsill as they can get cold at night... leave the bowl in a warm room away from chemicals and preferably not in the kitchen. Good luck.


----------



## Tonnie (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on your fry.. My guppies had 28 fry the other day, only 2 died. 

I have a 20 liter tank for guppyfry. I usually let it grow a little algae because the fry eat of it when they're just born. I also feed them a little bit of flakes, just what i can have between two fingers and pulverice into the water.


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

congrats on the babies! its so exciting when they arrive


----------



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah its great im really happy there about 2cm now... two fry disappeared out of the net. dont know where they are... ten left. ive got one deformed one. will it be ok? can it survive. would prefere if i could keep it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sometimes the crooked ones will live normal lives, but they don't ever recover.


----------

